# La costumbre de decir salud cuando alguien estornuda



## El intérprete

Hola:
Mi compañera de departamento chilena me dijo que en Chile no se suele decir "salud" cuando alguien estornuda.  En vez de decir algo, no dicen nada y hacen como que no pasara nada o podrían preguntarte si estás enfermo.  Me contó que hace algo de tiempo, había un programa en la tele que se llamaba "Usted, ¡no lo diga!" y uno de los consejos era que no dijeras "salud" cuando alguien estornuda.  Solo porque lo encuentro amable, he dicho "salud" cuando alguien estornuda, y me ha dicho gracias, pero igual me he fijado en que las personas no lo estaban esperando.

¿A los chilenos no les gusta decir "salud" cuando después de que alguien estornuda?  ¿Alguien tiene una opinión al respecto?


----------



## bellota_2601

Mi compañera de trabajo peruana está casada con un chileno y ella me dice que su esposo siempre le dice "salud" cuando estornuda al igual que sus suegros y cuñados. Me dice que depende la educación que tenga la persona, al menos he conocido varios chilenos y cuando estornudaba siempre decían "salud".

Saludos


----------



## El intérprete

bellota_2601 said:


> Mi compañera de trabajo peruana está casada con un chileno y ella me dice que su esposo siempre le dice "salud" cuando estornuda al igual que sus suegros y cuñados. Me dice que depende la educación que tenga la persona, al menos he conocido varios chilenos y cuando estornudaba siempre decían "salud".
> 
> Saludos


Gracias por comentar, Bellota.  ¿Cómo depende de la educación que tenga la persona?


----------



## bellota_2601

Es decir, el grado de educación que tenga. Si es una persona de campo, estudiada, profesional o así.


----------



## El intérprete

bellota_2601 said:


> Es decir, el grado de educación que tenga. Si es una persona de campo, estudiada, profesional o así.


¿Dirías entonces que si alguien con buenos modales dijera "salud" no sonaría raro?


----------



## sureño

El intérprete said:


> ¿Dirías entonces que si alguien con buenos modales dijera "salud" no sonaría raro?


Yo no soy chileno, pero por ahí ando. 
No diría que se trata de una cuestión de educación, sino más bien de costumbre. 
El decir “salud” después de un estornudo es una costumbre que se considera antigua, y para muchos “pasada de moda” (que ya perdió vigencia). 
La gente más joven (independientemente de que sea educada o no y de que sea chilena o no) tiende a pasarlo por alto, mientras que la gente de mayor edad tiende a decir “salud”.


----------



## bellota_2601

Supongo que no, aunque en mi país no importa que grado de cultura o educación tenga la persona siempre dicen "salud".


----------



## mirx

bellota_2601 said:


> Supongo que no, aunque en mi país no importa que grado de cultura o educación tenga la persona siempre dicen "salud".


 
En el mío tampoco afortunadamente. No creo que las buenas costumbres, como es el desearle alguien que tenga buena salud, pasen de moda.

Ahora recuerdò un hilo que discutía el por qué en Chile era de mal gusto decir "provecho" cuando se levantaban de una mesa en la que quedaban algunos comiendo.


----------



## bellota_2601

Si leí ese hilo aunque me parece de mala costumbre el no decirlo, pero en mi país todavía se tiene la buena costumbre de decir "salud" y "a buen tiempo" o "buen provecho".


----------



## El intérprete

bellota_2601 said:


> Si leí ese hilo aunque me parece de mala costumbre el no decirlo, pero en mi país todavía se tiene la buena costumbre de decir "salud" y "a buen tiempo" o "buen provecho".


Necesitamos que nos explique esto un chileno.  Creo que tampoco se dice "buen provecho", porque jamás lo había oído y cuando le pregunté a alguien, no pensó que la expresión fuera normal.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Será "siútico", como dicen en Chile, pero muchos prefieren no decir nada. Otros prefieren el "¡buen apetito!", que a mí me suena bastante afrancesado, aunque posiblemente esté en un error. No se interprete como un juicio de valor, por favor, que no deja de ser un tema bastante baladí, es simplemente lo que he visto en repetidas ocasiones, en varios países sudamericanos, a la hora de almorzar o cenar.
Coincido plenamente con Sureño acerca de "¡salud!".
Saludos


----------



## raffica

Anche in Italia non è "buona educazione" dire "salute!" quando uno starnutisce e non si dice neppure "Buon appetito!" quando si comincia a mangiare. 
Ma tanti dicono comunque entrambe le cose!
Ciao, raffaella


----------



## Calambur

mirx said:


> No creo que las buenas costumbres, como es el desearle alguien que tenga buena salud, pasen de moda.


 
Por aquí también se dice "salud" cuando alguien estornuda (al menos, entre gente bien educada, se "siente" que eso es correcto).


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

raffica said:


> Anche in Italia non è "buona educazione" dire "salute!" quando uno starnutisce e non si dice neppure "Buon appetito!" quando si comincia a mangiare.
> Ma tanti dicono comunque entrambe le cose!
> Ciao, raffaella


 
 È interessante. Succede lo stesso anche nel resto di Italia, nel sud, per esempio? Un dettaglio interessante da notare: nel mio paese, così si dice non solo prima di mangiare, ma anche quando si incontra un amico o un semplice conoscente pranzando in un ristorante. Per molte persone, è segno di buona educazione, di civiltà e di rispetto dire “buen provecho” o “buen apetito” in queste occasione. Ovviamente è molto discutibile, come quasi tutto in questa materia.
Ciao


----------



## raffica

La cosa è diffusa in tutta l'Italia, nord, centro e sud, ed è osservata soprattutto dalle persone della "buona societa'", che tengono alle "buone maniere".
Forse è più facile che si dica "buon appetito" quando si incontra qualche conoscente che sta pranzando in un ristorante, come dicevi tu.
cia, r

P.S.: Adolfo, complimenti per il tuo italiano. Vorrei saper scrivere lo spagnolo del mondo come scrivi tu l'italiano.


----------



## sureño

Calambur said:


> Por aquí también se dice "salud" cuando alguien estornuda (al menos, entre gente bien educada, se "siente" que eso es correcto).


Lo de “gente bien educada” es muy relativo. Todo se debe a las costumbres.
Por ejemplo, para mucha gente, los hombres están “bien vestidos “cuando tienen puesto un traje. A los aborígenes del Congo, un hombre luciendo un traje puede resultarles horrible, con ese trapo colgando del cuello y demás.
Lo mismo pasa con cualquier otra costumbre (incluyendo los atchis/salud/ gracias). 
Lo que pasa es que hay que tener la mente suficientemente abierta, como para admitir que las costumbres no son iguales en todas partes y en todas las épocas. 
Además convengamos que cuando uno está resfriado o tiene alergia y los estornudos se suceden a “repetición”, el hecho de decir salud detrás de cada uno (y tener que agradecer entre sollozos por parte del “saludado”) luce un poco grotesco, incómodo y hasta ridículo.


----------



## danielfranco

Me imagino que la costumbre en inglés de "bendecir" al que estornuda se considera anacrónica por doble partida, entonces…

Si seré papanatas: cuando leí el título de este tema pensé que sería muy difícil escuchar el estornudo de alguien en Chile desde acá, en Texas…

En fin…
¡Salud, carambas, salud!
D


----------



## CoLd_GirL

en cuanto a este tema
para mi parecer tambien encuentro que depende de la educación de la persona
por ejemplo siempre que estornudo espero que alguien me diga "salud!"...pero eso generalmente no sucede ya que voy en el transporte publico o la gente a mi alrededor no me conoce...
en cambio..mis amistades..mi familia..etc..por un tema de educación siempre lo hacen =)

talvez tendra que ver mucho con que los chilenos(al menos aqui en Santiago) viven en su metro cuadrado y tratan de no meterse con el resto de la gente cuando estan en alguna parte publica...

Saben cuando mas se dice "salud" en Chile?
vayan a un pub...y lo sabran ...hahaha ^^


----------



## El intérprete

CoLd_GirL said:


> en cuanto a este tema
> para mi parecer tambien encuentro que depende de la educación de la persona
> por ejemplo siempre que estornudo espero que alguien me diga "salud!"...pero eso generalmente no sucede ya que voy en el transporte publico o la gente a mi alrededor no me conoce...
> en cambio..mis amistades..mi familia..etc..por un tema de educación siempre lo hacen =)
> 
> talvez tendra que ver mucho con que los chilenos(al menos aqui en Santiago) viven en su metro cuadrado y tratan de no meterse con el resto de la gente cuando estan en alguna parte publica...
> 
> Saben cuando mas se dice "salud" en Chile?
> vayan a un pub...y lo sabran ...hahaha ^^


He pensado en decirle "salud" a alguien cuando estornuda en el metro, pero tengo miedo de que crea que soy extraño, ya que nadie más lo hace.  Bueno, supongo que al final, no importa mucho. De cualquier manera  no tengo pinta de chileno.


----------



## mirx

El intérprete said:


> He pensado en decirle "salud" a alguien cuando estornuda en el metro, pero tengo miedo de que crea que soy extraño, ya que nadie más lo hace. Bueno, supongo que al final, no importa mucho. De cualquier manera no tengo pinta de chileno.


 
En el metro o en el transporte público tampoco se hace en México normalmente, o ni con desconocidos a menos que se estén compartiendo los espacios por mucho tiempo.

Por ejemplo decimos "salud" a un compañero de asiento en el autobús que lleva tiempo sentado al lado, a un compañero de asiento de avión, o al que va junto con nosotros en el elevador.

No decimos "salud" a un extraño que va pasando por la calle, una persona en el metro.

Pero siempre se dice Salud a compañeros de clase, de trabajo, en la familia, a gente que conoces en una fiesta, etc...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
Eso dependera de la personalidad de cada quien, yo si le digo salud a cualquier persona, incluso animales...por ejemplo la perrita de mi prima estornuda mucho, y siempre le digo salud, es como un impulso que no puedo controlar, lo hago casi automaticamente...

saludos
Rosa.
(disculpen, no tengo acentos)


----------



## ivanovic77

Aquí en España siempre he oído más "Jesús" que "Salud". Tal vez la costumbre se esté perdiendo un poco entre la gente más joven, pero por lo general sigue muy vigente en todas las edades y estratos sociales.


----------



## CoLd_GirL

El intérprete said:


> He pensado en decirle "salud" a alguien cuando estornuda en el metro, pero tengo miedo de que crea que soy extraño, ya que nadie más lo hace. Bueno, supongo que al final, no importa mucho. De cualquier manera no tengo pinta de chileno.


 
Ese gesto creeme que talvez a la persona que se lo digas lo valoraria en vez de pensar que eres extraño...para mi parecer serias una persona bien educada...=)... 

igual creo que las personas mayores tienden a decir mas "salud" que los jovenes en todo caso...como que a los jovenes les da lo mismo...pero tambien depende del pais..la region..etc... en el sur de Chile(donde nací)el decir "salud" es tener buenos modales...en cambio acá en Santiago...no es un tema para nadie ya que todos son muy centrados en si mismos...

Saludos "El intérprete"...


----------



## Mate

*Nota del moderador*:

Desde hace unos días vengo pensando si hay alguien en mi país que diga salud cuando alguien estornuda en Chile. La respuesta es no: ninguno de mis paisanos lo hace, por motivos obvios.

En vista de que ya hay muchas opiniones que exceden el marco impuesto por la pregunta original, voy a cambiar el título de este hilo.

El nuevo título será: Decir "salud" cuando alguien estornuda en la Argentina. La costumbre de decir salud cuando alguien estornuda


Gracias.


----------



## raffica

Sono assolutamente d'accordo con il moderatore: anche nel mio paese nessuno dice salute quando qualcuno starnutisce in Cile!
E riguardo alle abitudini italiane mi sono gia' espressa.

P.S.: e visto che hai appena superato i 9000 post: CONGRATULAZIONI MATEAMARGO!!!


----------



## pollofrito

mirx said:


> En el metro o en el transporte público tampoco se hace en México normalmente, o ni con desconocidos a menos que se estén compartiendo los espacios por mucho tiempo.
> 
> Por ejemplo decimos "salud" a un compañero de asiento en el autobús que lleva tiempo sentado al lado, a un compañero de asiento de avión, o al que va junto con nosotros en el elevador.
> 
> No decimos "salud" a un extraño que va pasando por la calle, una persona en el metro.
> 
> Pero siempre se dice Salud a compañeros de clase, de trabajo, en la familia, a gente que conoces en una fiesta, etc...


 
Yo soy de México y vivo en México. Casi totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Digo casi porque yo (y muchos otros mexicanos) sí le digo (decimos) "salud" a alguien en la calle que pase cerca, o a alguien en el transporte público. 

Antes vivía en Nueva Zelanda. Allá nadie te dice "bless you". No te dicen nada. Si tú les dices "bless you" te miran como diciendo qué muchacho tan curioso, pero sí te dicen "thanks/cheers/ta/thank you" ...según. A veces yo imaginaba que se han de haber pensado que yo veía mucha televisión...


----------



## bb008

Hola

En Venezuela decimos también "salud", pero si es un bebé o niño muy pequeño también se le dice: "Dios te amparé y te favorezca", "Dios te crié".

No pregunten por qué, no lo sé, es cómo dice Rosa es algo automático, aunque yo personalmente no se lo digo a los animales, sólo a personas.

Saludos.-


----------



## pollofrito

bb008 said:


> "Dios te amparé y te favorezca.-


 
That's the loveliest thing I've read today.

PS I love your Woody Allen's quote!


----------



## mirx

Pues es que depende. No sé si sea en todo México pero al menos en mi familia es así:

Primer estornudo: Salud.
Segundo estornudo: Jesús (santísimo)
Tercer estornudo: La virgén te favorezca.

En el cuarto estornudo la gente joven dice: "eso ya es resfriado"

Cuarto estornudo: Mi abuela dice,  "Ave María purísima".
Quinto estornudo: "Los ángeles y los santos te acompañen"
 Y más y más, más santos...


----------



## Cabeza tuna

mirx said:


> En el mío tampoco afortunadamente. No creo que las buenas costumbres, como es el desearle alguien que tenga buena salud, pasen de moda.
> 
> Ahora recuerdò un hilo que discutía el por qué en Chile era de mal gusto decir "*provecho*" cuando se levantaban de una mesa en la que quedaban algunos comiendo.


 

¡Me enferma!, me encrispa los nervios que digan provecho, no lo conocia de hecho lo vine a escuchar por primera vez de boca de algunos empleados de mi papá y me carga.
Respecto al Salud es verdad que cada vez se ocupa menos.


----------



## bb008

mirx said:


> Pues es que depende. No sé si sea en todo México pero al menos en mi familia es así:
> 
> Primer estornudo: Salud.
> Segundo estornudo: Jesús (santísimo)
> Tercer estornudo: La virgén te favorezca.
> 
> En el cuarto estornudo la gente joven dice: "eso ya es resfriado"
> 
> Cuarto estornudo: Mi abuela dice, "Ave María purísima".
> Quinto estornudo: "Los ángeles y los santos te acompañen"
> Y más y más, más santos...


 

Si estornudas más de una vez, por acá decimos mucho:

1er. Estornudo ¡Salud!
2do. Estornudo ¡Dinero!
3er. Estornudo ¡Amor!

Y si sigues estornudando decimos; "No, ya esa vaina ya es Gripe o Alergia"...

Saludos.-


----------



## larosenoire

soy chilena y claro que se dice salud cuando alguien estornuda, pero como decia arriba el vecino argentino, es una costumbre mas bien pasada de moda que ya no se usa mucho.


----------



## Neuromante

Yo, cuando estornudo suelo oír un agradable:
*¡Alaaa, que bestia!
¿Serás salvaje?
Diooos, que susto.*
Y como siempre, absolutamente siempre, estornudo de dos veces Al segundo tiempo le suele acompañar un:
*¿Pero vas a seguir?
Tú, un día de estos te vas a matar.*

Soy un poco "sonoro", he de reconocerlo.


Aquí se usa lo de "salud" (Menos conmigo) "buen apetito", "que aproveche"... Y no se consideran de mala educación, Claro que a veces la entonación puede resultar un poco "inculta" sobretodo si es demasiado obsequiosa.


----------



## Calambur

Calambur said:


> Por aquí también se dice "salud" cuando alguien estornuda (al menos, entre gente bien educada, se "siente" que eso es correcto).


 


sureño said:


> Lo de “gente bien educada” es muy relativo. Todo se debe a las costumbres.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que hay que tener la mente suficientemente abierta, como para admitir que las costumbres no son iguales en todas partes y en todas las épocas.


 
Por aquí "gente bien educada" es eso: gente bien educada para esta época, en esta cultura y en esta sociedad (me refiero a la de Buenos Aires - Capital Federal). Desde luego que las costumbres no son iguales en todos lados; por eso dije "por aquí".
Y por aquí la gente bien educada le desea salud a quien estornuda (al menos, siempre y cuando no se trate de un desconocido). Luego, hay otro tipo de gente que no anda con esos miramientos.


----------



## Carfer

Aquí en Portugal suele decirse _'Santinho!_' (santito) pero en la realidad es una costumbre que se está perdiendo. Además no se dice en público y tampoco a la gente que no conoces.


----------



## Moritzchen

Acá es común decir "bless you" cuando alguien estornuda. Lo he oído muchas veces en el Metro o en la calle (es más, lo he dicho yo) cuando el que estornuda es un extraño total.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola, amigos.

Por estas tierras es muy común; de hecho, es una expresión que además de entenderse como gesto de buena educación, produce mayoritariamente mucha "gracia" a quien estornuda.

Saludos,


----------



## Dandee

Hola a todos:
Tanto en Argentina como en Chile he escuchado decir "buen provecho" y también "salud", creo que es más acentuado su uso en niveles socio educacionales más populares. Los que son o se pretenden más educados se cuidan de no asumir costumbres de "medio pelo" para abajo, como en todos lados.

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

*Dandee*:
Hasta donde yo sé, lo que decís puede ser válido cuando se trata de decir "buen provecho"; en cuanto a "salud" está más generalizado y lo dicen hasta quienes son o pretenden aparecer como más educados.


----------



## Dandee

Calambur said:


> *Dandee*:
> Hasta donde yo sé, lo que decís puede ser válido cuando se trata de decir "buen provecho"; en cuanto a "salud" está más generalizado y lo dicen hasta quienes son o pretenden aparecer como más educados.


 
Bueno, sí, estoy de acuerdo con eso. Ocurre que el argentino promedio es más auténtico en su comportamiento debido a que la sociedad argentina no está tan influenciada por el estigma de clases. Diferente es en Chile dónde la diversidad de costumbres está (aunque sea en apariencia) más asociada al aspecto socio cultural.

Saludos.


----------



## Moritzchen

Dandee said:


> ...la sociedad argentina no está tan influenciada por el estigma de clases...


 Esto daría lugar a un nuevo hilo, pero definitivamente no estoy de acuerdo. Imagináte vivir en San Isidro y tener amigos en La Matanza che.


----------



## Dandee

Moritzchen said:


> Esto daría lugar a un nuevo hilo, pero definitivamente no estoy de acuerdo. Imagináte vivir en San Isidro y tener amigos en La Matanza che.


 
Originally Posted by *Dandee*
...la sociedad argentina *no está tan* influenciada por el estigma de clases...

De ahí la inclusión del "*no está tan"*. Aún así esa policromía social a que apuntaste la *podrías* encontrar en colegios, universidades, lugares públicos y en alguna película argentina , pero en Chile no eso podría existir ni en tu imaginación. Pero eso, como decís vos, sería tema para otro hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## Mate

Amigos: 

Nos estamos desviando del tema. Les pido amablemente que nos concentremos de nuevo en el asunto original. 

Si alguien desea abrir un nuevo hilo para discutir la estratificación social de Chile y Argentina (o del país que fuere) es bienvenido, pero este trata de estornudos.

¡Salud!


----------



## la_machy

Precisamente este tema me ha rondado la cabeza desde que estoy viviendo en Texas, pues aqui _nadie_ dice salud cuanto alguién estornuda. Yo soy mexicana del estado de sonora y allá _siempre _decimos salud aunque vayámos en el autobus o en la calle y no conozcamos a la persona. Es solo por educación.

Salud..os.


----------



## danielfranco

Erm… Supongo que depende de el sitio específico en Texas. Acá, en la región de Dallas todos dicen "salud" o "bless you", o alguno de sus derivados.
También cuando viví en el Valle de Texas todos decían salud, etc.

Pareciera innecesario hacer la aclaración, pero tal vez algunos de nuestros amigos foreros no están familiarizados con la geografía estadounidense. Texas es un estado enorme. Tan grande así, que los nativos insisten que es un país aparte. (!)

Salud, amor y pesetas,
D


----------



## la_machy

Mi querido danielfranco, la educación no entiende de geografia, pero si sirve de algo yo vivo en San Antonio.
En fin, yo le seguire diciendo blessyou a las personas que estornuden frente a mi aunque me ignoren o me vean como loca.

Saludos...


----------



## park84

En España afirmaría que lo que más se escucha es Jesús, no tanto salud. Curiosamente en catalán diría que ocurre lo contrario, es más habitual oír salut (salud).



danielfranco said:


> Salud, amor y pesetas



¿Usáis pesetas como sinónimo de dinero?


----------



## Outsider

En Portugal se diría "Santinho/a!", es decir "¡Santito/a!", que es un poco como "Bless you!" en inglés.

Pero me parece que aunque esta expresión suena un poco caricata hoy en día, y lo más habitual es no decir nada cuando alguien estornuda.


----------



## la_machy

Disculpeme Outsider pero el hecho de que no sea habitual no significa que sea una expresión ridícula, decir blessyou o salud o santito, mas bien es un asunto de buenos modales. 
En México muchas personas dicen Jesús también.

Saludos


----------



## Outsider

Hablaba de la expresión portuguesa.


----------



## Carfer

la_machy said:


> decir blessyou o salud o santito, mas bien es un asunto de buenos modales


 
Sí, pero lo que son buenos modales o malos modales es una cuestión cultural. Depende del país, de la época y de tantas otras cosas. Además, cabe preguntar ¿por qué sólo cuando estornudamos? No solemos decir nada cuando alguién tose, ¿verdad?, y eso no significa que seamos maleducados. ¿Y por qué decir '_Salud_', '_Jesus_', '_Santinho_', _'Bless you'_ o lo que sea que se suele decir (o no decir) por cortesía? Bueno... porque es la cultura de nuestro país o de nuestra región, ¿no? 
Así que disculparás que no coincida contigo, pero sí, me parece que puede que sea un asunto de buenos modales o no y que la educación sí que entiende de geografía.
Saludos


----------



## mirx

Carfer said:


> cosas. Además, cabe preguntar ¿por qué sólo cuando estornudamos? No solemos decir nada cuando alguién tose, ¿verdad?, y eso no significa que seamos maleducados.



Ese es otro punto, en México mucha gente igual dice "salud" a alguien que da un tosido, y de hecho muchos titubean antes de hacerlo. De la misma forma muchas personas se disculpan al toser en público.

Respecto al aspecto cultural y los buenos modales, pues sí, tienes toda la razón.


----------



## la_machy

Carfer ¿conoce usted el orígen de expresarle a alguien "salud" o mayor aún de decir "Jesus o la Virgen  te ampare" como alguién por ahi dijo? Busque por ahi, si ya lo sabe no me explicaría que quiera decir salud cuando alguién tose.
De cualquier manera, como usted dice, es cuestion de la cultura, pero no de un país o región , si no de cada personas. 


Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Mis sospechas del origen de la costumbre de decir_ ¡Jesús!_ a alguien que acaba de estornudar.

Hay gente que cuando estornuda -y esto sí me parece una falta de (llamémoslo) educación- lo hace con mucho ruido y con la boca abierta, expulsando violentamente el aire de los pulmones acompañado de un sinnúmero de gotitas de saliva que van a parar, incontroladas, a cualquier lado. Y a veces, sobre la persona más cercana (imagínenlo, ¿no les ha ocurrido alguna vez?).

_¡Jesús!_ (en español) es una exclamación de queja, de sorpresa o de susto. Es posible que alguien afectado por las consecuencias de un estornudo cercano dijera _¡Jesús!_ en algún momento. Si ese alguien fuera de alcurnia, es posible que su exclamación oportuna se tomara como signo de buena educación y así se haya mantenido hasta nuestros días. 

Me disculpo por haber sido tan plástica.
Saludos


----------



## la_machy

(Obtenido de Wikipedia)
 La costumbre de decir "salud" tras un estornudo comenzó durante el papado del Papa Gregorio I (540-604), cuando la peste comenzaba a acechar Europa en el año 590. Para combatir la peste, Gregorio ordenó letanía, procesiones y plegarias constantes. Aquel que estornudara debía ser inmediatamente bendecido para evitar el desarrollo de la peste. La costumbre permanece aún entre los hablantes de varios idiomas, entre algunos de los cuales se sigue utilizando literalmente una bendición, como _bless you_ en inglés.
 
*Saludos*
La_Machy


----------



## ameana7

Que interesante de ver la gente que no dicen salud cuando alguien estornuda. En mi pais, toda la gente, independente de su nivel de educacion o estilo de vivir, dice "salud". En realidad, ellos dicen "Que tengas una vida larga" y la respuesta es "Que veas tu tambien!".

Ademas, levantarse de la mesa sin decir "buen provecho" es algo malo. Todavia..


----------



## miguel64086

Pues que llego tarde al hilo...
En mi familia se dice Salud, luego Dinero luego Amor como nuestra vecina venezolana mencionaba.  Todavía no me cruzo con nadie que no diga "salud" a un conocido... y mi familia lo consideraría de mala educación el no hacerlo. 
ahora... lo de provecho, es muy anticuado y es una de esas cosas que ya no se dice.


----------



## pickypuck

danielfranco said:


> Erm… Supongo que depende de el sitio específico en Texas. Acá, en la región de Dallas todos dicen "salud" o "bless you", o alguno de sus derivados.
> También cuando viví en el Valle de Texas todos decían salud, etc.


 
Yo vivo en San Antonio y por ahora con todo el mundo que he tenido contacto cuando alguien ha estornudado siempre se ha dicho "bless you". No quiere decir que haya gente que no lo diga, de todo hay en la viña del Señor.

Saludos.


----------



## perrodelmal

la_machy said:


> Carfer ¿conoce usted el orígen de expresarle a alguien "salud" o mayor aún de decir "Jesus o la Virgen  te ampare" como alguién por ahi dijo? Busque por ahi, si ya lo sabe no me explicaría que quiera decir salud cuando alguién tose.
> De cualquier manera, como usted dice, es cuestion de la cultura, pero no de un país o región , si no de cada personas.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Yo pienso lo contrario, que la educación y las buenas costumbres cambian de sociedad en sociedad, es decir, de país a país o de región a región.

Que a mí me enseñen de niño a decir salud y me repitan un millón de veces que eso es parte de la buena educación no hace maleducados a las personas que crecieron pensando que eso no era parte de sus buenas costumbres.

Yo, como mexicano, creo que las costumbres mexicanas de decir 'disculpe' 'con permiso' 'perdón...', 'gracias' por todo y muchas otras por el estilo provienen de una cultura en donde nos enseñaron a ser sumisos ante las personas que estaban en el poder.

Es sólo mi opinión.


----------



## la_machy

Curiosamente cuando vine a vivir a Texas pensé que nadie más en el mundo ha dicho tantas veces "disculpe", "con permiso" y "perdón" como los norteamericanos, por lo que me desconcierta que muchos no digan "salud" cuando alguien estornuda. 
Y Perrodelmal, sobre el resto de tu comentario, en cuanto a las costumbres y buena educación , yo lo miro de esta forma: una ley no deja de ser ley porque yo no la conozca. (O una norma de elemental educación)

Cordialmente,
la_machy


----------



## Mate

Nota del moderador:

El propósito original de este hilo ha ido derivando en una serie de posturas y opiniones personales que están en el límite de la intolerancia para con los demás participantes. 

Les pediré que vuelvan a leer esta parte de los lineamientos de este foro:


> [...] ayudar, tanto a los participantes como a los lectores en general, a conocer los aspectos culturales de los distintos países, culturas y grupos de personas.
> 
> No es una sala de chat ni un lugar para defender o promover puntos de vista personales acerca de _cómo deberían ser las cosas_. Lo que se busca es ayudar a que comprendamos cómo son las cosas en realidad, y cómo van cambiando a lo largo del tiempo.
> 
> Es por eso que pedimos a los participantes que sus respuestas incluyan más que opiniones personales [...]


En nombre del equipo de moderadores del foro cultural, agradezco a todos los participantes por su comprensión.

Hilo cerrado.


----------

